# Anyone watching the NBA Finals?



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

If not, you may only get one more chance to see a game. :shock:


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

I haven't watched a game since my Thunder got knocked out.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

I was so ticked when KD made the weak move to join GSand their ridiculous roster. Weak sauce move there.

I wanted Lebron to win so bad just to stick it to them. Does not look good for Lebron.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

wardconnor said:


> I was so ticked when KD made the weak move to join GSand their ridiculous roster. Weak sauce move there.


You want to talk about ruining the 4th of July (when he announced it last year). It put me into a slight depression. Even with Russ putting up ridiculous numbers this year I still missed more games than I watched. Still haven't watched KD play for Golden State other than when they played the Thunder, and I normally turned the channel during the 3rd quarter.


----------



## MarkV (Mar 22, 2017)

I'm watching to see if KD goes down in flames. Not working that well so far.

I think I saw a quote from LeBron earlier today that said something to the effect of "I'm tired".


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

J_nick said:


> I haven't watched a game since my Thunder got knocked out.


+1


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

Is this like the ntep trials? Which varieties of KBG made the finals??


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

GrassDaddy said:


> Is this like the ntep trials? Which varieties of KBG made the finals??


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

I don't really watch sports much anymore only NFL and occasionally I will watch some PGA golf. I miss the days of the NBA when it was Magic, Bird, Jordan, and Barkley :thumbup:


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

Watching Stanley Cup Finals instead, but fortunately for fans of both they have staggered the game schedule so they don't compete for viewership.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

I'm tuning in tonight!

John, where is the trademarked cigar and patio picture?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Ware said:


>


Haha, there we go!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Well, I'll now have something to watch on Monday night.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Well, that was that. I guess everyone has moved on to McGregor v. Mayweather. :lol:


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Ware said:


> McGregor v. Mayweather. :lol:


Back yard watch party in Alma? :nod:


----------



## MarkV (Mar 22, 2017)

Ware said:


> Well, that was that. I guess everyone has moved on to McGregor v. Mayweather. :lol:


We plan on getting the PPV. Need some people to come over to help split the cost for sure. I'm sure it will be at or above $100.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I heard today it is supposed to be $80.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

That wouldn't be too bad then. I'd chip in $20 to watch it.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Then I heard $100 on the drive in to work this morning.

I've hosted a few watch parties on my patio and it's usually not too bad when everyone chips in a few bucks.


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

How about the U.S. Open(Golf)?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I don't watch much golf, but listen to the updates on sports talk radio.


----------



## Jericho574 (May 24, 2017)

wardconnor said:


> I wanted Lebron to win so bad just to stick it to them. Does not look good for Lebron.


I'm from South Florida....we no longer like Lebron


----------

